# Game Thread: Los Angeles Clippers @ Phoenix Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Los Angeles Clippers* *(37-25) *​

*PG * *S. Cassell * - *SG* *C. Mobley* -* SF* *Q. Ross* - *PF* *E. Brand* - *C* *C. Kaman*


*
Clippers Individual Stats* 






 * @*



















*Phoenix Suns** (44-19)*



*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *T. Thomas* - *PF* *S. Marion* - *C* *B. Diaw*



*Suns Individual Stats*​


*Wednesday, March 15th - 9PM ET/7PM MT - U.S. Airways Center - Phoenix, AZ​ *






* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *108.1 42.4 26.6 * 
*Opponents*- *101.6 45.3 18.2
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 21.8* 
* Rebounds* *S. Marion 12.3* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 10.9 * 
*FG%* *S. Marion 52.0 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 92.4 * 
*3PT% * *L. Barbosa  46.6* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 1.9 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 1.9 * 







*Clippers Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Los Angeles* *97.2 43.0 21.2 * 
* Opponents* *94.8 40.4 21.0 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring** E. Brand 25.5 * 
*Rebounds* *E. Brand* *10.1 * 
* Assists * *S. Cassell 6.5 * 
*FG%* *E. Brand 52.6 * 
* FT%* *C. Maggette * *86.4*
*3PT%* *S. Cassell 40.3 * 
*Blocks* *E. Brand 2.6 * 
*Steals* *C. Mobley  1.2*​


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

dissonance19 said:


> * FT%* *K. Garnett*


*
Nice! I didn't know the Clippers acquired Kevin Garnett :wink:*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

squeemu said:


> Nice! I didn't know the Clippers acquired Kevin Garnett :wink:



goddamnit lol I made another mistake.

Yesterday I had us playing 4 on 5 with Marion at SF and PF...lol

I copy from our last home game or away game, and fill it in. But forget to change things it seems haha


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

good God we've come out . 26-8 with still a bit of time left haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

36-22 Suns at the end of one


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Great start, would of liked to keep our 21 point lead.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Might as well call it quits and congratulate you guys now, good game, your team kicked our butts.

Phoenix is the better team, coming off a back to back and still beating us.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

no way, it's far from over man.


Seriously though, what has gotten into Thomas? lol, 2 thunderous dunks off the dribble, I like the aggresiveness though. Damn. 


Diaw also had an aggressive dunk too haha.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, go phoenix! :clap:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 73-54 at the half


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We match up horribly against Phoenix.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Unless we hold Phoenix to 0 points and score over 30... we're going to lose.

Now is it safe to congratulate you guys on your total ownage of our team?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

You can tell it's a blow out when you see this.
2:21 PHO - N. Tskitishvili dunks the ball. Assist: E. House


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

That was just astounding basketball. It's games like this one that make you think the Suns really _might_ be able to do it all this year.

Steve Nash is the MVP. There's just no doubt.

Laurie


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

endora60 said:


> That was just astounding basketball. It's games like this one that make you think the Suns really _might_ be able to do it all this year.
> 
> Steve Nash is the MVP. There's just no doubt.
> 
> Laurie


I'd say if they could keep it at this intensity in the play-offs, it's a 16-0 run in games won to losses.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Damn, this is nothing close to what I expected. We just walked on the Clippers. But I doubt we'd do this every game to them, the Clips are still a nasty team.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Ouch for the Clips :/ I was expecting a close game, especially since it was nationally televised... oh well, a very good win for us indeed ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

is it me or do we either lose or blow out a team on national TV? except the Mavs game I think that's how it has been haha.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

I think that this postgame quote from Diaw explains a lot of the Suns system 

SUNS CENTER BORIS DIAW (17 PTS, 6 REBS, 5 ASSTS):“We knew we had to be strong right from the beginning of the game and that’s what we did. We came out strong. We’ve been trying to not be an up and down team. We want to keep our lead as much as possible and we did the whole game tonight. *Everybody’s unselfish. We don’t have just one player that we try to get the shots. Everybody screens for everybody and everybody is trying to work for everybody and that way everybody gets to shoot the ball.*”

Shooters ... team baskebtall ... unselfishness ... mmm, these things remind me euro basketball :biggrin: :banana: 

D'Antoni rulez


----------



## pmga (Mar 12, 2006)

The Suns clobbered the Clippers!! woohooo!!!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

What 'bout Skita's dunk ? pic ?


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

y wasnt Amare with the team on the bench last night. The paper said he didnt show up or sumthin for no reason. Probably nuttin big, but wats the deal?


----------

